# wheels are in 19x10 + 7 all around , noob pictures for now lol



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks ok i guess. Is it rubbing? Those things have to weigh a ton.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Rears look OK but the front is bordering on being too much wheel. My opinion but your car so...

The neighborhood looks familiar...SoCal definitely. Probably fairly close to the LBC where I used to live.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to see they made it on. Also curious about any rubbing


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys thanks, actually theyre 18x10 my typo. Only about 5 pounds more per wheel so not too shabby. No rubbing except the left rear wheel as it needs an alignment to get the camber correct. I will be running -3 all around once I get it aligned and will be going lower up front.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

How sure are you about the front wheels specs? I'm in disbelief...



This is an 18x10 et10 in the front, with factory spec camber. Yours certainly appears to have a better fit that these did.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good. 

Order up some new license plate light housings from http://www.lambostuff.com

Part numbers are 8N0943021A and 8N0943022A. Same exact part as the TT and only $12 a piece instead of $30.


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How sure are you about the front wheels specs? I'm in disbelief...
> 
> 
> 
> This is an 18x10 et10 in the front, with factory spec camber. Yours certainly appears to have a better fit that these did.


100 percent sure on the specs, im runninng caster plates before that my car sat exactly like yours. My estimate on the current camber would be 2ish without the caster plates my car wouldn't even turn so it def helped.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That makes a bit more sense.:thumbup: Do you have a link to where you bought them? I want to build a set of 10" -30 or 40 for my front in the spring, and the plates might be helpful.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

mexi poke lol


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

pics/link for plates in front?


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry for the late reply been very busy with work , anyhow heres the link to the caster plates kmac http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_208_221&products_id=1365 retail for these are 480 i bought them off that site for 350. ill take more pictures once im done , just lowered the front completely and had an aligment will post more pics soon.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How sure are you about the front wheels specs? I'm in disbelief...
> 
> 
> 
> This is an 18x10 et10 in the front, with factory spec camber. Yours certainly appears to have a better fit that these did.


Can you even turn in that car? :laugh:


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Can you even turn in that car? :laugh:


Go to his build thread and find out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

few more pictures lowered the front and pictures of the caster plates


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you make those plates?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Can you even turn in that car? :laugh:



It looked like this for less than 24 hours.



NotAVeTTe said:


> Go to his build thread and find out


This :beer:


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

lucpost said:


> Did you make those plates?


no bought them directly from http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_208_221&products_id=1365 by kmac with adjustability of up to -4 degrees of camber. btw forty six and two love your build!!! def get the caster plates so you can add a little more poke!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

maaan, you better keep clear of curbs :thumbup:


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

mr.ramsey said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Order up some new license plate light housings from http://www.lambostuff.com
> 
> Part numbers are 8N0943021A and 8N0943022A. Same exact part as the TT and only $12 a piece instead of $30.


Just got these good stuff great quality thanks a bunch!


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi nedi


----------

